# E' morto Fabrizio Frizzi. Aveva 60 anni.



## admin (26 Marzo 2018)

Come annunciato dalla famiglia, nella notte è morto Fabrizio Frizzi a causa di un'emorragia cerebrale. Il popolare conduttore della Rai aveva 60 anni.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Marzo 2018)

ma no... mi dispiace tanto  R.I.P.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla famiglia, nella notte è morto Fabrizio Frizzi a causa di un'emorragia cerebrale. Il popolare conduttore della Rai aveva 60 anni.



Mi dispiace molto..una brava persona e un professionista della tv..


----------



## bmb (26 Marzo 2018)

Mi dispiace per una delle poche persone genuine rimaste in rai.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Marzo 2018)

Mi dispiace molto, lo seguivo sempre. Persona veramente perbene e trasparente.

Mi chiedo che malattia abbia avuto, l' ictus l' aveva avuto ormai mesi fa ed era sotto stretto controllo.

Cosa può essere successo?


----------



## Pit96 (26 Marzo 2018)

Mi dispiace tanto, ci sono rimasto molto male


----------



## smallball (26 Marzo 2018)

r.i.p. un lutto terribile


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Marzo 2018)

Sono molto dispiaciuto. Seguivo qualche volte l'eredità e mi era molto simpatico. Riposa in pace Fabrizio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Marzo 2018)

Dispiace tantissimo, riposa in pace Fabrizio


----------



## James Watson (26 Marzo 2018)

Mi dispiace molto, soprattutto perché era uno dei pochi presentatori che facevano della semplicità e dei modi pacati il proprio stile, in un mondo in cui troppo spesso si fa notare chi urla, sbraita e polemizza di più, anche in modo maleducato. 
Spero che il suo modo di fare televisione resti come esempio agli altri presentatori.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Marzo 2018)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace molto, soprattutto perché era uno dei pochi presentatori che facevano della semplicità e dei modi pacati il proprio stile, in un mondo in cui troppo spesso si fa notare chi urla, sbraita e polemizza di più, anche in modo maleducato.
> Spero che il suo modo di fare televisione resti come esempio agli altri presentatori.



.


----------



## juventino (26 Marzo 2018)

Addio Fabrizio, eri davvero uno degli ultimi che guardavo volentieri in tv :


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2018)

Un grande conduttore, sono veramente distrutto. I suoi programmi li guardavo sempre volentieri. Sono legato parecchio a Mister Archimede o Gli italiani hanno sempre ragione.

R.i.p.


----------



## Casnop (26 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla famiglia, nella notte è morto Fabrizio Frizzi a causa di un'emorragia cerebrale. Il popolare conduttore della Rai aveva 60 anni.



Qualche settimana fa aveva rilasciato una intervista al Corriere della Sera, dopo l'ictus di ottobre. Si tratta, credo, dell'ultima dichiarazione prima della morte nella scorsa notte. La rievocazione della malattia, la percezione del cambiamento di prospettiva della propria esistenza, l'obiettivo di lottare per sostenere la crescita della piccola figlia quattrenne, la gioia della maturità, prima della vecchiaia. Il tutto, detto con quel tono pacato, affabile, confidenziale, capace di portare il lettore nella dimensione della sua quotidianità, fatta ora di lavoro, stanchezza e sofferenza. Difficile non sentirsene parte, non essere non accanto a lui, ma quasi dentro di lui, noi tutti presi dal dramma di vivere, e desiderare di farlo, nonostante tutto. E, dentro di lui, soffriamo che non ci sia più, a dircelo ancora. Buon viaggio verso un dove, Fabrizio.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2018)

*Il ricordo dell'amico Carlo Conti su instagram: "Ciao fratellone". *


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Marzo 2018)

Uno dei migliori conduttori che la rai abbia avuto. RIP


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2018)

Grande uomo


----------



## Raryof (26 Marzo 2018)

Garbatissimo, educato, serio, lo ricordo negli anni 90 al sabato sera con il suo Scommettiamo che...?
Era un'altra tv, per le famiglie, assieme a pochi è stato uno delle icone della tv per decenni e gli va dato merito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2018)

Che dispiacere, uno dei pochi volti della TV veramente genuini.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Marzo 2018)

Secondo me aveva un cancro...


----------



## Brain84 (26 Marzo 2018)

Bellissima persona, professionista esemplare e mai sopra le righe.
Poi per me è e rimarrà lo sceriffo Woody.
RIP


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me aveva un cancro...


Per me aveva bisogno di più riposo. Probabilmente, per evitare pressioni mediatiche dei soliti sciacalli, ha preferito tornare subito all'eredità e far stare tranquilli tutti.

Condurre un programma, specialmente i quiz, richiede uno stress nervoso non indifferente.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me aveva bisogno di più riposo. Probabilmente, per evitare pressioni mediatiche dei soliti sciacalli, ha preferito tornare subito all'eredità e far stare tranquilli tutti.
> 
> Condurre un programma, specialmente i quiz, richiede uno stress nervoso non indifferente.



Non credo sia stato il non riposo il problema, sapevano fosse malato e stesse lottando.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Marzo 2018)

Sono distrutto,riposa in pace


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non credo sia stato il non riposo il problema, sapevano fosse malato e stesse lottando.


Probabilmente sarebbe successa la stessa cosa come dici tu. Purtroppo quando i problemi riguardano la testa e il cuore l'imprevedibilità la fa da padrona ed anche Frizzi quando gli venivano fatte domande a riguardo dopo la "ripresa" non diceva mai che stava bene, anzi faceva capire che non fosse per niente guarito.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2018)

Alla vita in diretta tutti in lacrime, è veramente un giorno triste oggi.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2018)

*Massimo Giletti shock a Fanpage: "Sapevo tutta la verità. Ero sicuro che Frizzi non sarebbe arrivato a quest'estate".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2018)

*Raffaella Carrà in collegamento telefonico a La Vita in Diretta ha affermato che Frizzi aveva un brutto male.*


----------



## pazzomania (26 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Raffaella Carrà in collegamento telefonico a La Vita in Diretta ha affermato che Frizzi aveva un brutto male.*



Era purtroppo evidente.... spero non tocchi la stessa sorte a Nadia Toffa...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Massimo Giletti shock a Fanpage: "Sapevo tutta la verità. Ero sicuro che Frizzi non sarebbe arrivato a quest'estate".*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Raffaella Carrà in collegamento telefonico a La Vita in Diretta ha affermato che Frizzi aveva un brutto male.*


Poverino.
[MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION] avevi ragione, mi sà che aveva proprio un cancro al cervello o una cosa del genere. Il fatto che sia tornato a condurre L'eredità come niente fosse lo rende non solo un grande, ma un EROE.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Poverino.
> [MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION] avevi ragione, mi sà che aveva proprio un cancro al cervello o una cosa del genere. Il fatto che sia tornato a condurre L'eredità come niente fosse lo rende non solo un grande, ma un EROE.



Eh già, purtroppo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Alla vita in diretta tutti in lacrime, è veramente un giorno triste oggi.



Per davvero. Stavo vedendo anche io il programma e rivedendo le immagini di Frizzi nei suoi vari programmi e le belle parole che tutti hanno avuto per la brava persona che era, non sono riuscito a trattenere le lacrime neanche io.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2018)

Vi consiglio di ascoltare l'intervista fatta da Fanpage a Massimo Giletti che lo conosceva bene. Ha raccontato un aneddoto commovente e bellissimo, in pratica una volta nel 1996 quando lui (Giletti) condusse Telethon per la prima volta, c'era anche Frizzi e quest'ultimo, sapendo che era un conduttore giovane ed in rampa di lancio, nella foto di gruppo per la stampa si mise dietro a tutte le persone, nonostante era già un uomo di punta della televisione, permettendo a Giletti di venire in primo piano.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Marzo 2018)

Dispiace. Aveva quell'aria e quel fare da uomo comune, da persona gentile e simpatica. Nonostante abbia lavorato in televisione per più di vent'anni, sembrava tutto tranne che un divo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Massimo Giletti shock a Fanpage: "Sapevo tutta la verità. Ero sicuro che Frizzi non sarebbe arrivato a quest'estate".*



Probabilmente agli amici più stretti aveva confidato tutto..

Una persona di enorme educazione..un esempio di come si possa fare tv senza bisogno di essere divi e sbraitare..


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato dalla famiglia, nella notte è morto Fabrizio Frizzi a causa di un'emorragia cerebrale. Il popolare conduttore della Rai aveva 60 anni.





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Sono molto dispiaciuto. Seguivo qualche volte l'eredità e mi era molto simpatico. Riposa in pace Fabrizio



.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Marzo 2018)

Sarà già arrivato in Cielo?


----------



## 7vinte (26 Marzo 2018)

*Anche Barbara D'Urso:"l'ischemia ha solo svelato qualcosa di MOLTO più grave,noi abbiamo rispettato il segreto".*


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente agli amici più stretti aveva confidato tutto..
> 
> Una persona di enorme educazione..un esempio di come si possa fare tv senza bisogno di essere divi e sbraitare..



Un esempio di cosa voglia dire 'essere una bella persona'.
Lo ricordo con affetto dai tempi di 'europa europa' ( avevo pure l'album delle figurine ) e dai tempi di 'scommettiamo che...?'.
Il suo sorriso era vero, genuino, buono.
Una persona felice e radiosa che faceva emergere tutta la sua serenità che veniva da dentro.
Non era finto e costruito ma , anzi, riusciva ancora ad arrossire di imbarazzo.
Imbarazzo e pudore, esistono più?
RIP FABRIZIO.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Anche Barbara D'Urso:"l'ischemia ha solo svelato qualcosa di MOLTO più grave,noi abbiamo rispettato il segreto".*


Si sapeva da ore, non lo doveva dire lei che ha preso come riferimento le interviste dei vip che si sono fermati vicino l'ospedale.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2018)

Clamorosa gaffe di Bartoletti a La Vita in Diretta "sono contento che John Lennon e PAUL MCCARTNEY possano vedere il suo sorriso".


----------



## 7vinte (26 Marzo 2018)

Ricordiamo che Fabrizio era stato nominato Commendatore e nessuno lo sapeva perché,a differenza di come avrebbero fatto gran parte degli altri e anche noi,invece di vantarsi e pubblicare foto con la medaglia ovunque,lo ha tenuto per se. Qusto fa di lui un grande


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa gaffe di Bartoletti, sono contento che John Lennon e PAUL MCCARTNEY possano vedere il suo sorriso.



"L'esperto" di musica


----------



## DrHouse (26 Marzo 2018)

Riposi in pace, personaggio esemplare.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa gaffe di Bartoletti, sono contento che John Lennon e PAUL MCCARTNEY possano vedere il suo sorriso.



sarà un complottista, uno di quelli del gruppo PID.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un esempio di cosa voglia dire 'essere una bella persona'.
> Lo ricordo con affetto dai tempi di 'europa europa' ( avevo pure l'album delle figurine ) e dai tempi di 'scommettiamo che...?'.
> Il suo sorriso era vero, genuino, buono.
> Una persona felice e radiosa che faceva emergere tutta la sua serenità che veniva da dentro.
> ...



Mi viene da dire, banalmente, un Uomo d'altri tempi


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Riposi in pace, personaggio esemplare.
> 
> 
> 
> *sarà un complottista, uno di quelli del gruppo PID.*


Ho pensato la stessa cosa  .


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi viene da dire, banalmente, un Uomo d'altri tempi



Affatto banale.
La società di oggi non 'produce' più uomini cosi o lo fa con grande difficoltà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Affatto banale.
> La società di oggi non 'produce' più uomini cosi o lo fa con grande difficoltà.



Forse un tempo era più facile essere "signori"...oggi abbiamo avvelenato tutto..e infatti pensando proprio a Renato Zero (amico vero di Frizzi) penso a questa citazione 

"Oggi che fatica che si fa
Com'è finta l'allegria,
Quanto amaro disincanto"


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2018)

*Al posto de L'Eredità, tra poco su Rai 1 puntata speciale di Techetechetè dedicata a Fabrizio Frizzi.*


----------



## Raryof (26 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Al posto de L'Eredità, tra poco su Rai 1 puntata speciale di Techetechetè dedicata a Fabrizio Frizzi.*



Come fanno col resto delle puntate? le trasmettono postume?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Come fanno col resto delle puntate? le trasmettono postume?


Non lo so, penso che in Rai al momento non abbiano proprio la testa per decidere. Io spero che a sostituire Frizzi ci vada uno tra Amadeus o Alessandro Greco conduttore di Zero e lode. Spero vivamente il secondo, visto che proprio come il buon Fabrizio, è un presentatore simpatico e genuino oltre ad essere bravo.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Marzo 2018)

mi è spiaciuto un sacco quando l'ho saputo, praticamente lo guardavo tutte le sere in tv, era come se fosse uno di famiglia.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vi consiglio di ascoltare l'intervista fatta da Fanpage a Massimo Giletti che lo conosceva bene. Ha raccontato un aneddoto commovente e bellissimo, in pratica una volta nel 1996 quando lui (Giletti) condusse Telethon per la prima volta, c'era anche Frizzi e quest'ultimo, sapendo che era un conduttore giovane ed in rampa di lancio, nella foto di gruppo per la stampa si mise dietro a tutte le persone, nonostante era già un uomo di punta della televisione, permettendo a Giletti di venire in primo piano.



Sì, l'ho sentito al tg, davvero una persona esemplare. Aveva anche donato il midollo a una ragazza, non voleva mai rendere pubblico il bene che faceva. Molto più di un semplice conduttore, la sua umiltà e simpatia erano straordinarie. Si dice che se ne vanno sempre i migliori per primi, è uno dei pochi proverbi veritieri.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Marzo 2018)

In 20 giorni se ne sono andati Astori, Frizzi e Stephen Hawking. Riposa in pace Fabrizio, uomo sincero e di buon cuore


----------



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2018)

Comunque, per chi non lo sapesse, la puntata de L'Eredità andata in onda domenica è stata l'ultima registrata da Frizzi prima della morte, quindi non ce ne sono altre da trasmettere.


----------



## smallball (27 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque, per chi non lo sapesse, la puntata de L'Eredità andata in onda domenica è stata l'ultima registrata da Frizzi (la registrazione è avvenuta giovedì) prima della morte, quindi non ce ne sono altre da trasmettere.



rivedendola sembrava proprio come se se lo sentisse


----------



## wildfrank (27 Marzo 2018)

Povero, se n'è andato uno dei migliori. Dispiaciutissimo.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2018)

*Francesca Fialdini a La Vita in Diretta ha annunciato che ci sono 4 puntate de L'eredità pronte, ma la Rai ha deciso di non mandarle per rispetto a Frizzi.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2018)

*Domani mercoledì 28 marzo, dalle ore 12:00 su Rai 1, andranno in onda in diretta i funerali di Fabrizio Frizzi.*


----------



## 7vinte (27 Marzo 2018)

Fazio è l'opposto di Fabrizio


----------



## Eflstar (27 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa gaffe di Bartoletti a La Vita in Diretta "sono contento che John Lennon e PAUL MCCARTNEY possano vedere il suo sorriso".



Ma anche l'avesse detta giusta, resta una minchiata pazzesca


----------

